
Tail-Recursion in Go - Insanity
https://medium.com/@meeusdylan/tail-recursion-in-go-fb5cf69a0f26
======
laszlokorte
> Hence there is less overhead for managing stack frames.

Isn't the point of saying to Go has not TCO, that this overhead is _not_ being
get rid of? So in Go there should be no difference in performance because the
stackframes get created even if not needed _because_ Go can not recognize that
it's not needed?

Or am I mixing things up?

